# Cavatation Prop Burn



## Powel Crosley (Jan 25, 2020)

Recently noticed some prop burn on 115ss Suzuki prop with Suzuki prop on my EC Vantage. Three yrs old. Never have seen before. Only change in recent yr is a larger transducer but I think it’s positioned correctly. Any thoughts? 
Thanks,
Powel


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It will be ok


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Looks fine. Go fish


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mine has dimples in the cup, it is normal, especially if you run jacked up a lot.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Powel Crosley said:


> Any thoughts?


Run it, and carry a spare prop


----------

